# هيدروكسي الأباتيت الاصطناعي



## glucose (23 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
طبعاً أنا بعد ما شفت هالجهود اللي عم تبذلوها بالمنتدى استنتجت أني ما رح أطلع شي قدامكون
بس حبيت ساهم بهالمساهمة البسيطة

هالملف عبارة عن مشروع (أو حلقة بحث) قدمتها بالسنة الماضية بمادة المواد الطبية الحيوية

ان شالله تستفيدوا من الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخت الفاضلة glucose.

تحية طيبة وكل عام وانتي بخير .

في البداية نرحب بأنضمامك الينا متمنين من الباري عزة وجل ان تكوني صديقة دائمة لنا .

أهلأ وسهلأ بوجودك معنا .

كما احيّك على مساهمتك الرائعة وان شاء الله تكون فاتحة خير .

حقيقتأ كان موضوع مميّز ورائع قرأته مرات عديدة وياحبذا ان تستمرين بعطاءك .

اترقب منك الجديد بعونه تعالى .

تسلم يدك ودمتي لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل ومفيد فعلا ... وقلة هم من يهتمون بهذا المجال .... تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة جدا اختي الكريمة وبترك الله فيك


----------



## mohana239 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

glucose قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طبعاً أنا بعد ما شفت هالجهود اللي عم تبذلوها بالمنتدى استنتجت أني ما رح أطلع شي قدامكون
> بس حبيت ساهم بهالمساهمة البسيطة
> 
> ...




:77::77::77:


----------

